# pain in outer front leg due to high arch?



## jagati1726 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been riding all year, and recently a burn/sharp pain builds up on the outer side of my lead foot above the ankle and it seems to be only that area when i'm snowboarding.


I saw an instructor about this and she said that due to my high and slightly slanted arches it was putting stress on that area of my leg, and then reccommended me to get fitted insoles.

What are your opinions on this? does the explanation sound about right?


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes it's possible a footbed will help stabilize the foot in the boot.
You may also have an overly tight muscle above the ankle. You could work that out with "the stick" or something similar.


----------



## jagati1726 (Apr 1, 2014)

dcrides said:


> Yes it's possible a footbed will help stabilize the foot in the boot.
> You may also have an overly tight muscle above the ankle. You could work that out with "the stick" or something similar.


I'm sorry but what do you mean the stick


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

jagati1726 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been riding all year, and recently a burn/sharp pain builds up on the outer side of my lead foot above the ankle and it seems to be only that area when i'm snowboarding.
> 
> ...


Could be a number of things, have you tried different boots? Adjusting bindings? Etc. 

If you have; I have a number of knee problems which have lead to various pains and discomforts due to my alignment. Last season I invested in some canted boots and footbeds for my bindings. It has really helped, I can ride for much longer with fewer pressure points and discomfort. 

My first port of call would be checking if its problems with your boots and bindings? Demo some others and see if they help, if not go canted.


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

jagati1726 said:


> I'm sorry but what do you mean the stick


It is a self massager that will work out the tight muscles:

You can find it here:
Amazon.com: The Stick-Self Roller Massager: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I would recommend pursuing the simplest solutions first. For me, even the slightest change in binding angles can bring about these slow pains that build up around the ankle or knee, especially in the front foot if it's exacerbated by too narrow a stance where you can feel the front ankle being slightly rolled or pressured against the outside of the binding. 

With the back foot I know I can ride -12 for 100 days, but -15 will cause knee pains after day 20. I would suggest looking at the most obvious forces at play on that joint. Footbeds have never "fixed" anything for me. Although I do love my Reminds.

Make sure your stance is wide enough that you can feel the greatest amount of pressure being exerted right through the board and into the ground. If you are a little too narrow you will feel some pressure or force being applied to the outside of your bindings, especially when your knees are fully bent and you are in a dynamic riding position. Some people like this for transmitting more control through the bindings, but I've found it to cause pain in the exact region you are describing if it's not dialed in just right with my stance width. And it's something that might not show up right away or even within 25 days of riding. That's why you have to pay as much attention to your stance as a golfer does to his.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> I would recommend pursuing the simplest solutions first. For me, even the slightest change in binding angles can bring about these slow pains that build up around the ankle or knee, especially in the front foot if it's exacerbated by too narrow a stance where you can feel the front ankle being rolled or pressured against the outside of the binding.
> .


Yeah sorry that's what I meant by looking at your boots and bindings, buying new gear would be last resort if playing with j bars, angles etc. is bringing no joy. Thanks for better explanation Toni


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

i have the same pain caused by heel lift and not enough ankle support. If I do my boots up too loose this will happen.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bindings that have canting could help…


----------

